# Lezyne SuperDrive problem



## Pippin (Jun 11, 2004)

My SuperDrive has decided to go into the charge LED blip all the time. Pulled the battery in hopes of "reset". The light came on for about half a second then back to blip. 

Anybody had this problem with a SuperDrive or another light? Solution?:madman:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Pippin said:


> My SuperDrive has decided to go into the charge LED blip all the time. Pulled the battery in hopes of "reset". The light came on for about half a second then back to blip.
> 
> Anybody had this problem with a SuperDrive or another light? Solution?:madman:


If you have another battery ( with fresh charge ) I would try that. If that doesn't change anything I would return the product....Oh, one more thing....use a pencil eraser to clean the battery and electrically contacts on the lamp...or use a Q-tip and some liquid aluminum cleaner ( think auto wheel cleaner ). Either one will work. This might not fix your problem but will still help the light run brighter.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Why bother, just return the light to the reseller and let lezyne fix it!


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I use a USB wall charger to charge my new PowerDrive. I always plug it into the light before plugging the charger into the outlet. Even when the charger is unplugged from the outlet, the light does the charge blink as soon as I plug the charging cord into the light. The blink gets a little brighter and faster when I plug the charger into the outlet.


----------

